# Dude Fest 2009



## dime (May 12, 2009)

This year's Dude Fest will take place July 17th, 18th, and 19th at the Emerson Theater in Indianapolis, IN. Doors open at 4pm and tickets can be purchased here. The line-up is as follows:

American Cheeseburger
Black Ships
Buried Inside
Canadian Rifle
Capitalist Casualties 
Catheter 
Coke Bust
Coliseum 
Comadre
Critical Response Team
Gaza
Get Rad
Harm's Way
Harvey Milk
Hatred Surge
Hewhocorrupts
Ice Nine
In Defence
Iron Lung
Magrudergrind
Mammoth Grinder
Mehkago NT
Mind Eraser
Phoenix Bodies
Portraits of Past
Punch
Religious as Fuck
Shitstorm
Tombs
Torche
Weekend Nachos
Young Widows
Zero Boys
+ a few more TBA very soon


----------



## Extortion (May 12, 2009)

HOLY FUCK THATS SUCH AN AMAZING LINE UP!


Rain fest is may 22nd 23rd and the 24th in tacoma, wa.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 12, 2009)

Extortion said:


> Rain fest is may 22nd 23rd and the 24th in tacoma, wa.



Aww, that's the same dates as NW Folklife in Seattle.

Dudes, if you could post a weblink to any info on the fests you're talking about, each viewer won't have to go finding it herself. (Good upload with the pic, Dime.)


----------



## Extortion (May 12, 2009)

Theres a flyer for rain fest.


----------



## ianfernite (May 12, 2009)

Sweet lineup; I might make it out to that. IN isn't too terribly far away.

Rain Fest is also the weekend of the MD Death Fest. I'm not going to that, either, unfortunately.


----------



## dime (May 12, 2009)

if you come then tell me and we can hang out at the show some


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 11, 2009)

portraits of fucking past


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 12, 2009)

haha Comadre.
Those fuckers went to the same high school as me.


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 17, 2009)

Shit yeah, might have to hit that up. Maybe see some of ya'll there. Gonna have to find a bank spot to afford it though, I'll bet.


----------



## dime (Jun 17, 2009)

avon at the wal-mart red light


----------



## dime (Jun 17, 2009)

madewithpaint said:


> haha Comadre.
> Those fuckers went to the same high school as me.



i just saw them here in indy at a show we booked here. nice guys


----------



## dirty_feet (Jun 18, 2009)

*drool*


----------



## mike (Jun 18, 2009)

fucking catheter ,capitalist casualties and in defence arnt playing this anymore aparently.


----------



## dime (Jun 19, 2009)

let me ask the dude that puts dude fest on about that


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck yeah. I'll most likely be there! I'll Hit some one up if your there.


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2009)

i live here now, so hit me up


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 24, 2009)

Man! Those bands better fucking play! I've seen In Defence a million times but I've missed Capitalist Casualties like five times and Catheter is fucking SICK. If we get out of Minnesota in time to make it to the fest we'll hit ya up, Dime.


----------



## dime (Jun 24, 2009)

mike said:


> fucking catheter ,capitalist casualties and in defence arnt playing this anymore aparently.



yeah your right, i asked my friend


----------

